# what game or game series can you not go on without



## NevaSmokedOut (May 22, 2014)

what is that favorite game not game*S* or series of games you can live in this world without?


----------



## darrellduaner (May 23, 2014)

melee hands down. i am roc effin banga! A.K.A Tang it Rell


----------



## crazyhazey (May 23, 2014)

super smash brothers, legend of zelda, fallout, elder scrolls. gears of war and call of duty are also good, however they get old pretty quick to me, they're more like mindless shooting, the others require more strategy than shooting skills.


----------



## sunni (May 23, 2014)

world of warcraft LOL


----------



## hexthat (May 26, 2014)

Halo 1 and 2

play them a bunch every week since they came out for xbox, but now i play them for pc

I have never seen less then 100 players and I have seen up to 600 dedicated servers with people playing in them for halo custom edition. That shit is never going to die, it was just updated this year too.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 27, 2014)

hexthat said:


> Halo 1 and 2
> 
> play them a bunch every week since they came out for xbox, but now i play them for pc
> 
> I have never seen less then 100 players and I have seen up to 600 dedicated servers with people playing in them for halo custom edition. That shit is never going to die, it was just updated this year too.


had big hopes for that series but the games got so damn repetitive. the first couple were pretty fun though.


----------



## CannaReview (May 29, 2014)

Tempest 2000 Atari Jaguar
The Need For Speed 3DO
Super Mario Cart


----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)

NBA Street


----------



## natro.hydro (May 31, 2014)

If im feeling nostalgic i throw on goldeneye for the 64, then i thank the tech gods for how much better they have made games lol. Halo is probably the first game i just wanted to play forever, up until 3 that is. Got a ps3 after my xbox junked out and have loved it other than the no halo or gears...

Sent from my SCH-R930 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Timeissmoney1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Final fantasy

But if ff15 turns out to be shit like lightning returns then im iut

Oh and elder scrolls


----------



## moving_shadow (Jun 22, 2014)

Quake

been playing for 15 years, not terribly good but I do enjoy it, spend about 4 hours a day playing.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

moving_shadow said:


> Quake
> 
> been playing for 15 years, not terribly good but I do enjoy it, spend about 4 hours a day playing.


for me if you have fun than who cares if youre good


----------



## moving_shadow (Jun 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> for me if you have fun than who cares if youre good


yes but the better you are the more fun you have


----------



## god1 (Jun 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> world of warcraft LOL



alright --- you must have liked the pandas? i quite just before that release. i just couldn't stand what they did to the game. all those hard mounts, gold, etc. you worked so hard for, spread across a whole acct.. just frosted me.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2014)

god1 said:


> alright --- you must have liked the pandas? i quite just before that release. i just couldn't stand what they did to the game. all those hard mounts, gold, etc. you worked so hard for, spread across a whole acct.. just frosted me.


hmm i didnt like the panda theme, as i got used to it .....new xpac should be good though


----------



## god1 (Jun 22, 2014)

sunni said:


> hmm i didnt like the panda theme, as i got used to it .....new xpac should be good though[/QUOT





sunni said:


> hmm i didnt like the panda theme, as i got used to it .....new xpac should be good though


My thing was soloing old content.

Occasionally I think about going back just to get Ashes of Al’ar and Onyxian Drake, I soloed those damn raids for over 6 mo’s every week and never got the drops. 

A few weeks before I left, the Time Lost Proto popped up in front of one of my gathering toons. The sad part about that it, I was on my second account. But still cool. Especially when I think about all the time I put in looking for that thing years before! I liked the older Proto Drakes.

I also had the fortune of having the Reins of Poseidus drop twice. The first one I sold for almost 150K and the second for about 65K. Big gold back then.

I got the Drake of the North and the one that dropped from Slab Hide.

I loved soloing those 85 instances, then the bastards really nerfed the DK’s just before the Panda release --- that did it for me.

Excuse me for walking down memory lane.


----------



## Blindnslow (Jun 22, 2014)

Unreal Tournament, Ghost Recon, KOTOR, and Elder Scrolls if I had to pick one... Unreal Tournament(the original) has wasted more of my time than any other game ever . Elder Scrolls is catching up though...


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 2, 2014)

Quake for real.
I stopped playing probably around 2001, went on to CS for like a year and then mostly stopped playing video games very seriously until around 2006/2007 when I started with WoW. Had the gaming itch again after playing wow for a while with real life friends, but got tired of the pace lack of competitiveness, repetitiveness and a bunch of other things (balance issues etc) so I jumped into Quakelive a couple years after it came out and my skills have eventually returned. I used to be a lot better (I played for a really well known pro organization these days but it wasn't so well organized back then and it didn't start that way) relative to other people but that's ok I still feel it coming back.

I have taken a bit of a break from it this summer though to focus on stuff around the house and garden.

Game is addictive and so well balanced and paced. Only gripe is that more people don't play it - instead are interested in the newest thing (which typically ends up being a pile of shit) and that id software doesn't support it well enough.

Weapon for every situation but it doesn't give you a stupid number of choices and there is variety in them and how to use them... I really hate modern shooters. Sorry little rant there.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jul 2, 2014)

Fallout 1,2, BoS,3 and new Vegas

Far cry 2,3

And arma 1,2,3 


If I had to pick one

Fallout


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 3, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> Fallout 1,2, BoS,3 and new Vegas
> 
> Far cry 2,3
> And arma 1,2,3
> ...


completely agree, however i found fallout 3(including all dlc) was more epic than new vegas, chinese stealth armor, everything about anchorage, the pitt and mothership zeta was fuckin awesome, not to mention the main mission was more interesting than finding a way to take over vegas or helping whoever you want to take over, being in DC they were able to incorporate so many history references, there were more vaults in 3 if im not mistaken, and i missed all the raiders and super mutants everywhere you went, but honestly pointe lookout wasnt too great imo(all the guns, enemies were kind of unoriginal, overall missions and atmosphere just werent interesting to me). i never bought all the dlc for new vegas though so im not sure it was that much better, i did however like modifications, the nightkin follower, the anti material rifle, and taking out the big guns skill helped out. 

and far cry is awesome, i recently bought blood dragon, an 80s spin off of far cry 3 where your main characters the epitome of a badass, says some cheesy ass catch phrases too, shits hysterical. man those guys gotta do a lot of somethin, im guessing a lot of shrooms or acid, because the cut scenes and some of the missions get ridiculous.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Jul 3, 2014)

crazyhazey said:


> completely agree, however i found fallout 3(including all dlc) was more epic than new vegas, chinese stealth armor, everything about anchorage, the pitt and mothership zeta was fuckin awesome, not to mention the main mission was more interesting than finding a way to take over vegas or helping whoever you want to take over, being in DC they were able to incorporate so many history references, there were more vaults in 3 if im not mistaken, and i missed all the raiders and super mutants everywhere you went, but honestly pointe lookout wasnt too great imo(all the guns, enemies were kind of unoriginal, overall missions and atmosphere just werent interesting to me). i never bought all the dlc for new vegas though so im not sure it was that much better, i did however like modifications, the nightkin follower, the anti material rifle, and taking out the big guns skill helped out.
> 
> and far cry is awesome, i recently bought blood dragon, an 80s spin off of far cry 3 where your main characters the epitome of a badass, says some cheesy ass catch phrases too, shits hysterical. man those guys gotta do a lot of somethin, im guessing a lot of shrooms or acid, because the cut scenes and some of the missions get ridiculous.




The dlc for new Vegas sucks

I watched the game play of the dlc just to see if I wanted to waste my money 

And im glad I didn't hahaha


But I like how there is more to do

But the deathclaws are ridiculous 


And there only on or two vaults in new vegas 


Damn I need to buy fallout 3 again and play thru EVERYTHING 


Cuz I bought the Pitt but thats all


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 3, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> The dlc for new Vegas sucks
> 
> I watched the game play of the dlc just to see if I wanted to waste my money
> 
> ...


well shit i dodged a bullet there, was close to buying all of it a few weeks ago and ended up only buying the gun runners arsenal for the mods and extra guns. there did seem to be more options on how you wanted the story to play out, but a lot of the missions were boring compared to 3 imo, the enemies weren't challenging enough, cazadors get annoying as fuck too, if you dont have antivenom you're pretty much done for. and i know there was 3 i could remember, maybe 4 vaults, that one where there were a bunch of clones and a bunch of propaganda for a vault leader election, another where a spore ended up causing rapid evolution to all the vault dwellers, another full of escaped convicts(never had enough explosives skill to blow em up though lol) and another in new vegas im pretty sure but it doesnt really count since its full of friendlies.

and same here, miss having fawkes as a companion, enclave coming outta fuckin nowhere, fighting super mutant overlords/behemoths(especially around the capitol building, shit gets crazy) and i feel like the gauss rifle did better in the last one, might just be me though. and if you didnt get anchorage or mothership zeta id really suggest it, that game got a lot better with those add ons imo.

and next time i buy fallout 3 im getting it on PC for sure, people make awesome dlc for free, even up to this day im pretty sure.


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jul 3, 2014)

GTA


----------



## BDOGKush (Jul 3, 2014)

GTA for sure, it never seems to get old


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jul 3, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> GTA for sure, it never seems to get old


I cant believe I was the first one to mention GTA haha it shoulda been the first/top one ahah
speaking of which im gaming online right now if anyone wants to join DA1NONLYRAYRAY
hit me up anytime


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 4, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> I cant believe I was the first one to mention GTA haha it shoulda been the first/top one ahah
> speaking of which im gaming online right now if anyone wants to join DA1NONLYRAYRAY
> hit me up anytime


wish they remade san andreas. CJ was the shit.]

and damn i almost forgot mortal kombat. i recently got the one where they clash with the DC universe, besides the lack of characters this may be one of my favorites next to deadly alliance and deception, i think armageddon had like 60 something characters too, dont know why they down graded with the character count recently.


----------



## moving_shadow (Jul 4, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Quake for real.
> I stopped playing probably around 2001, went on to CS for like a year and then mostly stopped playing video games very seriously until around 2006/2007 when I started with WoW. Had the gaming itch again after playing wow for a while with real life friends, but got tired of the pace lack of competitiveness, repetitiveness and a bunch of other things (balance issues etc) so I jumped into Quakelive a couple years after it came out and my skills have eventually returned. I used to be a lot better (I played for a really well known pro organization these days but it wasn't so well organized back then and it didn't start that way) relative to other people but that's ok I still feel it coming back.
> 
> I have taken a bit of a break from it this summer though to focus on stuff around the house and garden.
> ...


I can't agree more with all the points. On the popularity of the game, the problem is that the game is its own enemy. Quake has been around for many years and so there is a huge skill gap between those who play it regularly and those wanting to start out. I mean just to navigate through the maps will take at least a year to master, while at the same time being fragged left right and center with no hope of achieving any short term satisfaction.


----------



## NightOwlBono (Jul 7, 2014)

Demon souls,dark souls,dark souls 2 is All I have played recently,I'm hooked

But if we're bringing up the N64 then you gotta mention perfect dark,super smash bros,Zelda,golden eye,conkers bad fur day,donkey kong 64


----------



## crazyhazey (Jul 8, 2014)

NightOwlBono said:


> Demon souls,dark souls,dark souls 2 is All I have played recently,I'm hooked
> 
> But if we're bringing up the N64 then you gotta mention perfect dark,super smash bros,Zelda,golden eye,conkers bad fur day,donkey kong 64


damn i totally forgot to say perfect dark, golden eye and dk 64, oh and mario 64. i recently bought an hd remake of banjo kazooie on xbox, cant believe they brought it back.

oh and i think i forgot to say bioshock too. the ending to the last one was insane. not to mention the setting in all of them really adds to the whole feel of the game.


----------



## Smkweeed (Jul 15, 2014)

(The last of us) mp. I can't stop playing. I have to play at the very least two rounds a day.


----------



## GvegasGrowa (Aug 1, 2014)

Fallout. Elderscrolls. Might n Magic. Final Fantasy. Zelda(up till gamecube) have to say Fallout3 & origional Zelda both hold my #1spot. They both gave me that "wtf is this" moment. Something completely new, that i had to devour...just couldnt stop playing.

Demon Souls gets an honerable mention... just cause it brought me back to that time when games were hard.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Aug 2, 2014)

Hands down Castlevania.
Liked Final Fantasy up until recent years. Haven't played anything beyond 12 and from what I understand I'm not missing anything. I'm in the minority and actually fully enjoyed Crystal Chronicles. 
Star Ocean was a great series. I'm hoping there's more in the future.
Like a few other posters mention I got into Demon and Dark Souls.Just for the difficulty and no hand holding. The Dark Souls Devs were responsible for the Kingsfield series. KF2 and KF The Ancient City were games I spent waaaaayyyyyy too much time on and poked through every nook and cranny of. I'd buy another console if they picked up KF again. The KF series actually ties into Dark Souls. Seath and the other dragons, the Moonlight Sword. There's loads of KF references in DS.
Just the gameplay combined with the dark, gloomy and foreboding atmosphere along with the soundtracks mesh together perfectly.


----------



## haulinbass (Aug 3, 2014)

I still play symphony of the night, if it and metal gear solid 1 got updated with better texture and animations id be very happy.


----------



## theking2202004 (Aug 9, 2014)

Battlefield


----------



## BigJoe1983 (Aug 11, 2014)

Im pretty stuck on Hearthstone, but card games in general are kinna my jam.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 13, 2014)

moving_shadow said:


> I can't agree more with all the points. On the popularity of the game, the problem is that the game is its own enemy. Quake has been around for many years and so there is a huge skill gap between those who play it regularly and those wanting to start out. I mean just to navigate through the maps will take at least a year to master, while at the same time being fragged left right and center with no hope of achieving any short term satisfaction.


So..... thoughts on the incoming changes for the steam release? Gag. I think my favorite series is about to essentially die a horrible death, hope I'm wrong.


----------



## moving_shadow (Aug 25, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> So..... thoughts on the incoming changes for the steam release? Gag. I think my favorite series is about to essentially die a horrible death, hope I'm wrong.


I'm indifferent, us OG players will always prefer the old formula. To be quite frank I would prefer playing Quakeworld over Quakelive but demand and supply always seems to creep into these things. Compared to the simple map rotation changes a year or so ago, I am happy that as a standard player subscribed players can host public servers again, sort of circumventing the need for all us to subscribe.

OG players focus on game play factors, physics, balance of weapons, maps, cost and quality of players. The developers focus on different things, mainly the popularity (and hopefully) profitability of the game so there will always be disagreement between the two.

I can't play any other game, I love the simplicity Quake offers and how easy it is to simply connect and join, and yet you will spend years trying to master it. So in saying that I will just suck up to the changes made and deal with it, as long as I manage to enjoy playing a game every day.

I doubt Quake will die, atleast the Quake 3 engine as we sort of know it in its various forms. It has stood the test of time, 15 years for a computer game to remain popular is a very long time, so it will take more than the antics of developers to destroy it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 26, 2014)

Reflex looks awesome though. I think Quake will actually be dying in the near future. If reflex is as good as it appears it will be, I don't think anyone will be bothering with Q3.


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 27, 2014)

moving_shadow said:


> I'm indifferent, us OG players will always prefer the old formula. To be quite frank I would prefer playing Quakeworld over Quakelive but demand and supply always seems to creep into these things. Compared to the simple map rotation changes a year or so ago, I am happy that as a standard player subscribed players can host public servers again, sort of circumventing the need for all us to subscribe.
> 
> OG players focus on game play factors, physics, balance of weapons, maps, cost and quality of players. The developers focus on different things, mainly the popularity (and hopefully) profitability of the game so there will always be disagreement between the two.
> 
> ...


they don't make games like that anymore, quake 2 railwarz was my shit. Full on clan warfare every night.


----------



## vostok (Aug 27, 2014)

*From Doom1 (1990s?) to Skyrim... dun the Fallouts and onto Triopico 5 and the Forest ..whats next?*


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 27, 2014)

vostok said:


> *From Doom1 (1990s?) to Skyrim... dun the Fallouts and onto Triopico 5 and the Forest ..whats next?*


how many times have you beaten doom 1? I can't count.


----------



## vostok (Aug 27, 2014)

*I never have ...but have been close tho ...lol*


----------



## Pass it Around (Aug 27, 2014)

vostok said:


> *I never have ...but have been close tho ...lol*


my pops and mom have played that game from the day it came out. He bought an "xbox" to play doom....


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Sep 16, 2014)

Lots of RPG and shooter fans here I guess. I grew up in the arcades playing stuff like Final Fight, Punisher, Aliens vs Predator, the Simpsons and any Mortal Kombat or Street Fighter game I could get my hands on. My all time favorite series though would be Mortal Kombat, God of War and GTA. I'd like to be able to say Final Fantasy and Resident Evil as well but half those games suck and 1 good game for every 2 shitty games not a good series makes.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 16, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Lots of RPG and shooter fans here I guess. I grew up in the arcades playing stuff like Final Fight, Punisher, Aliens vs Predator, the Simpsons and any Mortal Kombat or Street Fighter game I could get my hands on. My all time favorite series though would be Mortal Kombat, God of War and GTA. I'd like to be able to say Final Fantasy and Resident Evil as well but half those games suck and 1 good game for every 2 shitty games not a good series makes.


I used to love the simpsons arcade and mortal kombat, street fighter was a little intense as all my friends were so deep into it that if I tried to step up to the plate they would rape me within 30 seconds.


----------



## althor (Sep 20, 2014)

The Baldur's Gate series is easily the best series of games ever made. So many of today's games are based on what Baldur's Gate, D&D system started.

You can get BG1, BG2 EE online today.


----------



## MarWan (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## vostok (Sep 20, 2014)

*I could never get into the borderlands thing as much as I tried ...like living in a cartoon they say ...and it was ...lol
Quake 1 is being reworked by fans now for HD, I'm about to re play and will post, but am suspicious of such an old game ...lol

I'm DEMANDING that it be playable via LAN ...over the web ..! we can only try?*


----------



## MarWan (Sep 20, 2014)

I did'nt like it at first because it looked cartoonish, but as I played along I started liking the game play and the crazy carachters its fun


----------



## Bro nasty (Sep 23, 2014)

FIFA


----------



## furnz (Sep 23, 2014)

Counter-Strike 
Good ol 1.5 days.. but source is ok


----------



## MisfitMunky (Sep 26, 2014)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. and Fallout.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Nov 18, 2014)

Forza, dead space (one and two), fallout3, ufc (the last one), far cry 3 was bad ass.
Oh and deadpool! that game made me laugh like a son of a bitch! Hilarious!


----------



## James Carmichael (Nov 19, 2014)

I know it sounds lame, but I think I have been addicted to ‘Football Manager’ since….1990 somewhere whenever the third or fourth game came out. I have been buying the latest edition every year now …for a long time. I absolutely love the game and I could never imagine being without my favorite club winning it all


----------



## vro (Nov 20, 2014)

okay wow is honestly a scam, who here actually played that game when it came out?


----------

